# Help please!!



## DROPPINEM (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a 3 1/2 month Walker that has blood in his stool and is vomitting a mucus type fluid.He had his 7 in 1 and dewormed as a puppy.I noticed yesterday after a day of training that he seemed to be getting skinny (but he was due for a worming) so i dewormed him with liquid puppy wormer and now a day later this is happening.It does not seem to affect his appetite yet.....Could this just be a side effect from the wormer?


----------



## whateverjones (Feb 15, 2010)

I had a dog one time that had the same symptoms you described,he had parvot .So said the vet.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 15, 2010)

whateverjones said:


> I had a dog one time that had the same symptoms you described,he had parvot .So said the vet.



That is what i am afraid of.


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Feb 15, 2010)

if hes got provo. your going to have to put him down


----------



## Swamp Music (Feb 15, 2010)

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> if hes got provo. your going to have to put him down



why would you put him down just for having parvo? Alot of gatorade and a little bleach mixed with it hasn't ever hurt anything. The vet will put him on iv's for you but it can get costly in a hurry.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 15, 2010)

He has tons of energy though.Doesnt parvo make them act like they are depressed with no energy?


----------



## catalpa (Feb 15, 2010)

Vet now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 15, 2010)

Swamp Music said:


> why would you put him down just for having parvo? Alot of gatorade and a little bleach mixed with it hasn't ever hurt anything. The vet will put him on iv's for you but it can get costly in a hurry.



Get him the mix above quickly, if he isn't dead already. He's probably got parvo. Some get sluggish without any energy just in the advanced stages or possibly not at all. If not just carry him to the vet.

A friend of mine lost nearly a whole litter (8 pups) last year to parvo in less than 3 days. Check the internet for the bleach dosage.


----------



## COUNTRY0017 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think he is just  wormy but that's my opinion


----------



## bobman (Feb 16, 2010)

Take him to the vet and find out whats reallly wrong before you try anything


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 16, 2010)

He stopped vomitting yesterday about two hours after i started this thread and has had better poop with little to no blood.I think the wormer messed him up for a little while.......I am going to see how he does today.Parvo is not intermittent is it?


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 16, 2010)

bobman said:


> Take him to the vet and find out whats reallly wrong before you try anything



If he keeps it up any at all today i am but my vet was tied up in surgery all day yesterday or so they told me.


----------



## bobman (Feb 16, 2010)

Dont give the dog bleach this is a virus and that wont help with a virusand it may cause other issues... the gatorade is OK parvo kills thru dehydration

if you think its parvo if you have any get your other dogs vaccinated now

if it is parvo and the dog dies clean the area you keep him with bleach and dont get another dog for 6-8 months it takes that long for the virus to die in a kennel


----------



## DownRiver (Feb 16, 2010)

sounds like hook worms to me, and they are hard to get rid of . The best way I have found to get them gone is to give the dog some chewing tobaco. that has worked well for mine when they had the hook worm. you will also need to use bleach where ever the dog stays (dog pen or where ever ) because they get the worms through the paws. so bleach will kill the worms in the pen .just cover the ground with the bleach and you will be fine


----------



## contender* (Feb 16, 2010)

DownRiver said:


> sounds like hook worms to me, and they are hard to get rid of . The best way I have found to get them gone is to give the dog some chewing tobaco. that has worked well for mine when they had the hook worm. you will also need to use bleach where ever the dog stays (dog pen or where ever ) because they get the worms through the paws. so bleach will kill the worms in the pen .just cover the ground with the bleach and you will be fine




That's what it sounds like to me too. Had to take mine to the vet to gettem gone, never heard of the chewing tob thing, will give that a try next time. The vet told us to burn a bunch of leaves in the kennel and then keep the dog away from it for a couple weeks.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 16, 2010)

My grandpa swore by spitting chewing tobacco down a dogs throat to keep them from getting worms......I just talked to my wife and she said he is still eating and drinking fine and playful,but he had a little more blood in his poop but still no more vomitting.I think it is not parvo,hopefully it is just a side effect to the wormer or hookworms.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 16, 2010)

Got an appointment for the vet at 2:30 today.....Wish my pup luck please.


----------



## K9SAR (Feb 16, 2010)

DROPPINEM said:


> Got an appointment for the vet at 2:30 today.....Wish my pup luck please.



Here's some well-wishing for the pup and your wallet  


P.S. You do NOT have to put a dog to sleep because it has Parvo!  (If that is, indeed, the case.)


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 16, 2010)

I never thought i would be so happy to find out one of my dogs has hookworms.LOL....The parvo test was negative but they could not get enough poop for a hookworm test but said that is probably what it is.They pumped him full of fluids,give him a different wormer and some antibiotics.....


----------



## K9SAR (Feb 16, 2010)

PHEW!


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah I didn't think it was parvo because if it was he'd probably be dead by now....sounds like he'll be ok though. YAAAAY!

Our Lab/Border Collie mix had parvo and almost died when was about 14 weeks....treatment was very expensive and he does have some digestive issues that I think are a result of him being so sick....I wouldn't trade him for anything though and I would spend that money again...he is turning into a pretty good dog (he's about 2 years now)....very affectionate and loves everyone (like a good lab should) and loves other dogs....

Back on topic.....I'm glad your dog is going to be ok.


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 16, 2010)

Glad he's ok. Parvo is a quick killer and luckily he didn't have it!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 16, 2010)

Glad to hear he's going to be OK!!


----------



## CFGD (Feb 17, 2010)

one 7-in-1 will not fully protect a dog from parvo.i give mine around 6,9,13 wks old,with a booster at 1 yr old,aint lost one yet with that schedule."puppy shots" are usually modified live viruses,(sometimes dead)that gradually build up the pups immunity to the  deadly viruses,which is why the pup needs more than 1.just remember that if you give the shots yourself,make sure not to give to the dog hot,keep vaccines cold or you will probably kill your dog.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 17, 2010)

yea rugers gonna make it maybe he will tree a big old coon next time out


----------



## awr72 (Feb 17, 2010)

valbazen is a great wormer at 1cc per 10lbs of body weight it will treat round ,whip and hookworms.i put it right on my dogs food and they eat it up no probs but you can give a oral dose if you need to also.


----------



## K9SAR (Feb 17, 2010)

awr72 said:


> a puppy dont get a 7or8way till one year old ,they get a 5in1 at that age,rabies comes at a year also.



Puppies 14 weeks of age and older are required to have a Rabies vaccination in the State of Georgia - not at one year of age.


----------



## awr72 (Feb 18, 2010)

you are right k9sar i deleted the post rabies is 3 months in georgia


----------

